# katy Perry Purr vs Meow Fragrance Comparison and Review



## fiction_writer (May 21, 2012)

I have had a lot of requests for a comparison video featuring the two fragrances created by Katy Perry—Purr and Meow. These fruity florals are similar yet unique and are the perfect additions to a fragrance lover’s collection. Hope you enjoy my comparison and review video.

  	Which scent is your favourite?


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## diegodior (Jan 2, 2015)

I have them both and I seem to gravitate more towards meow but it depends on my mood


----------



## xandraxelestine (Jan 2, 2015)

i seem to like meow more, but I get more compliments while wearing Purr, especially from guys.


----------



## xandraxelestine (Jan 2, 2015)

i seem to like meow more, but I get more compliments while wearing Purr, especially from guys.


----------

